# Blank suggestions



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I need some suggestions for a blank to throw bigger top waters. I need something with minimum wrist movement due to past injuries. I know Medium light power extra fast tip is not enough. I was thinking Medium power Extra fast tip. I need something that's around a hundred are less. Thanks


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Mudhole MHX high modulus SB-812.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks^^^ Also if I need to cut one down that is fine also, are if you don't want to post it just pm me. Thanks


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I've built a number of MHX blanks and ditto comment above. I have had no problems with them. They are priced well too. They seemed to be styled after the Loomis and St Croix blanks which are extremely light. With your injury, try going with a longer rod if you can which will help with the effort required when casting. Build it with a longer rear grip so you can use the lower hand to pump the rod when casting, and rest the butt on your belly and work the lure with other hand. When fighting the fish, Pump the fish with the butt on your belly. It helps relieve pressure from the wrist a lot. I've been in a similar situation.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

theyallbreak said:


> Thanks^^^ Also if I need to cut one down that is fine also, are if you don't want to post it just pm me. Thanks


The blank is 6' 9". Cutting a few inches from the butt is fine but I wouldn't modify the tip.

The blank is very close in action and power to the G. Loomis SB812 but the high modulus version is almost 1/2 ounce lighter than the Loomis.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I found a St Croix at ftu that would work but im not shelling over 160 for a blank period.. Thanks for the help so far guys


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I will probably be viewed as nuts since I have not "earned my way" on this forum, and the last post I had was cut to ribbons, but I would sincerely recommend NOT using an extra fast tip. There is a reason, and before you "pooh pooh" it, stop and think about what I am trying to say, as I may not describe it exactly as I wish...

An extra fast tip is going to move that bait too much. A softer tip will allow more "slush" and less actual "jump" from the bait. Speckled trout are notorious for missing a topwater lure, and the more that bait jumps the better your chances are that the lure will be at least partially out of the water when the blowup happens. That is even less for the fish to hit than normal, and the chances for missed hookup is even worse.

I love to fish fast tips because the majority of the fish I target are redfish, and I like to "turn their head" when I set the hook. Do that with specks and you may very well rip the hooks from their mouth. Won't happen with reds, but as we all know, specks are soft mouthed, hence their true name...

I think I would try a cut down (from the butt, of course) medium light and see how it acts. You will slow the rod's action a touch, but typically not to the point of it being a noodle... You can tape a tip top to the cut off blank and try it for flex, then if it is TOO soft, you can trim an inch or so from the tip (a bit at a time) and probably get to just about where you need to be. When I began rodbuilding back in 1974, the blank would have been an 843 or 844 Fenwick; I don't know what the numbering schemes are today.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Doublesss. A fast tipped rod for reds is ok but for specks give me a rod with medium power and moderate action. I have a rod built on a St Croix SCIII blank with an extra fast tip that I rarely use except when fishing tops for reds. I have a rod built on a GLoomis IM6 (Mod action and med power) that over the years has seen a lot of top water action from South Padre, Port Mansfield, The Grave Yard all of the way to the Chandeleurs. It is build on a 843 popping blank.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the few suggestions so far guys I can't believe thou with all the rod builders on here this is all the suggestions? Im not asking for a fishing spot guys.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Back to what the OP asked for here a very light blank with plenty of power - its a great top water blank: Batson XSB782 Would be good for an all-round rod on the upper end of the lures weights we chunk here in TX. Fast action, not a lot of whipping needed to work a Spook or Skitter. Beautiful titanium gun metal grey color looks good with all color wraps too. Slim butt dia too which i'm a great fan of. My .02


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

i was looking at the xsb 782 before on another build for me what are your thoughts on the xsb 822.5 for this build since its a little more the length that i like.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Guys i understand the reasoning behind the softer rods for the trout. I am able to slow the top waters way down almost to a pause before it goes the other way especially the jumping minnow for the trout. so with a little stiffer rod that means even less wrist movement for me. I do appreciate all the suggestions because i will be the first to tell you i don't know everything.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

theyallbreak said:


> i was looking at the xsb 782 before on another build for me what are your thoughts on the xsb 822.5 for this build since its a little more the length that i like.


 I also like the idea of an extra fast tip for topwater for the reason you just gave about the wrist action.

The XSB822.5 is a very good top water rod but unfortunately it has been discontinued. I have in stock some ISB822.5's that are just slightly beefier in the butt end. It's especially better for turning the fish when a large red gets ahold of your top water. I have these in stock in a nice transparent blue color for a special price of 48.00 each.

Let me know if I can help you out with it or any other blank you may have questions on.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I was looking in the batson book and I believe someone had mentioned before they used a xsw series on here. It looks like the xsw68mx might work good also.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Swampland said:


> I also like the idea of an extra fast tip for topwater for the reason you just gave about the wrist action.
> 
> The XSB822.5 is a very good top water rod but unfortunately it has been discontinued. I have in stock some ISB822.5's that are just slightly beefier in the butt end. It's especially better for turning the fish when a large red gets ahold of your top water. I have these in stock in a nice transparent blue color for a special price of 48.00 each.


The suggestion about the MHX SB812 was based on large topwaters, but I like the ISB822.5 as the more versatile rod. The XSB822.5 has measurably less power than the ISB822.5. $48 is a real good price for that blank.

Another discontinued Batson blank to consider if you can find them is the ISB802.75. I've got one of the extra-fast Revelation blanks that seems comparable but I haven't built/fished it yet.


----------

